# Let The Madness Begin!!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a 1253 ( there was no such thing as a 1523) with a johnson FEL 6 days to go and already over $1300. Any guesses where it might end? $2000? $2500?......
It's a 7 day listing with the starting bid being $4.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46566&item=3837871545&rd=1


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I was kinda figuring that was a one of a kind prototype. That would explain the price at least.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The tractor can't be worth more than $250-$300 with that sloppy spray bomb paint job. It still has the original 12 hp tecumseh in the pics, but the seller is calling it an onan.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Boy oh boy...

Those 1523's are really hard to find, especially the ones with the
Onans in them. This must be the same guy who was selling the
Tube Frame version of the HT-20, those are very rare too.:dazed:


----------



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow... someone paid $3,650 for that tractor and loader. Those 1523's are worth their weight in gold. It must be that special Onan engine. :furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jeremy…

I stopped following it. Did someone really pay $3,650 for the tractor 
and loader ? :money:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You want madness, check this out !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4323499118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------

